# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Արթուր Արիստակիսյանը և իր ֆիլմերը

## E-la Via

*Արթուր Արիստակիսյան
Կինոռեժիսյոր, սցենարիստ, օպերատոր
*


_Ստեղծագործող մարդիկ միշտ են օգտագործում ցավը որպես էներգիայի աղբյուր: 
Միայն ցավով կարող ես արթնացնել "քնած գեղեցկուհուն"` Հոգուն:_

Արթուր Արիստակիսյանը «Ладони» և «Место на земле» ֆիլմերի հեղինակն է, որոնք արժանացել են բազմաթիվ միջազգային մրցանակների:
*«Ладони»*-ն փաստավավերագրական  ֆիլմ է, որ նկարահանվել է 1989-1993  թվականների ընթացքում: Նա այս ֆիլմի թե ռեժիսյորն է, թե սցենարիստը: 
*«Место на земле»*-ն խաղարկային ֆիլմը է, որը նկարահանվել է 2001-ին:
Արթուրն այլևս չի նկարահանում , սահմանափակվել է  այս երկու ֆիլմով:
Նրա մասին և նրա հարցազրույցները կարող եք կարդալ՝ հետևելով այս հղումներին:
http://www.hippy.ru/left/artur/
http://www.drugoi-rusart.narod.ru/aristakisyan.html

----------


## E-la Via

*«Место на земле»` Տեղ երկրի վրա

*

 Ամենատարօրինակ ֆիլմն է, որ նայել եմ կյանքումս: Տարօրինակ է իր առաջացրած հակասական զգացողություններով, մտքերով, կարծիքներով:

Ո՞րն է մարդու տեղը այս կյանքում:
Դա այն տեղն է, որտեղ մենք ապրում ենք?
Դա այնտեղ է, որտեղ մեզ ապահով,հանգիստ, երջանիկ ենք զգում?
Իսկ միգուցե այնտեղ , որտեղ մեզ սիրում են, ջերմություն ու քնքշանք տալիս?
Կամ էլ այնտեղ, որտեղ մեր կարիքն ունեն?

Սրանք այն հարցերն են, որոնք բարձրացնում է Արթուր Արիստակեսյանը իր ֆիլմում:

«Место на земле»-ն Մոսկվայում գտնվող հիփփիների մի կումունայի պատմություն է, որտեղ հավաքվում են երիտասարդներ, մուրացիկներ, հաշմանդամներ, երեխաներ: Այս փոքր բնակարանում հիսունից ավել մարդ ապրում է կեղտի, գրեթե մշտական կարիքի մեջ, որոնք սնվում են նրանով,  ինչ իրենց տալիս են մարդիկ: Բայց սկզբում նրանք այս ամենից  չեն նեղում, քանի որ հետևում են իրենց առաջնորդի  գաղափարախոսությանը, համաձայն որի,  նրա բնակիչները պետք է սիրեն ու սեռական հարաբերության մեջ մտնեն  հաշմանդամների, մուրացիկների հետ` դրանով իսկ օգնելով , միգուցե և փրկելով այդ մարդկանց: "Սիրո տաճար" է անվանում առաջնորդն այդ բնակարանը: Աստիճանաբար հիփփիներին այդ գաղափարախոսությունը սկսում է  դուր չգալ ու կոմունան կամաց-կամաց սկսում է ներսից փլուզվել, որը սկսվում է առաջնորդի ընկերուհու, սիրելիի հեռանալուց:  Դրանից հետո առաջնորդի ընկճվածությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ սերը  բոլորի հետ կիսելու գաղափարախոսությունը  կեղծիք է, իր հիվանդ երևակայության արդյունքը, որ այս ամենը կազմակերպել է միայն իրեն յուրահատուկ մարդ զգալու համար: Այդ ընթացքում կոմունայի բնակիչների հետ էլ են տեղի ունենում տարբեր դժբախտություններ:  Ու երբ նա տեսնում է, որ կոմունան փլուզվում է, որոշում է զոհաբերություն անել...

Ի սկզբանե ֆիլմը պետք է կոչվեր "Մարիա", այդպես է գլխավոր հերոսուհու   անունը:  Մարիան հաշմանդամ մուրացկան է, որը փնտրում է այն վայրը, որտեղ իրեն սեր կտան ու այն մարդկանց, ում իր սերը կկարողանա տա: Նա միակ մարդն է, որ հավատում է "Սիրո տաճարի" առաջնորդին, հետևում նրան, նրա համար նոր հետևորդներ փնտրում ու նա  միակն է, ով իվիճակի է նման սեր տածել ու նաև միակը, ով այդ սերը չի ստանում:

Մի անգամ չէ, որ ֆիլմի ընթացքում տհաճություն զգալով` ցանկանում ես անջատել ու մոռանալ դրա մասին: Բայց եթե դադար էլ տալիս ես, չես կարողանում մոռանալ, անընդհատ վերադառնում ես դրան ու միակ ելքը այն մինչև վերջ նայելու մեջ է:
Ֆիլմն ուղեկցում է* "Robert Wyatt-* ի *"Alifib"* երգը: Չեմ պատկերացնում, թե այս տարօրինակ բովանդակությամբ, բայց իր մեջ հույս պարունակող երգը էլ որտեղ ավելի տեղին կհնչեր: Այն դաջվում է հիշողության մեջ:

Եվ այսպես, դժվարությամբ, բայց անդիմադրելի հետաքրքրությամբ, երբ նայում ու վերջացնում ես ֆիլմը, գլխումդ նորից հնչում է "որտե՞ղ է մարդու տեղը" հարցը: Տալի՞ս է արդյոք ֆիլմը այդ պատասխանը…

Ամեն դեպքում,  եթե ունեք պինդ նյարդեր,  հաստատ արժե այն նայել:

----------

Ripsim (16.10.2011), Գեա (15.10.2011)

----------

